# sad life.... but the golden spirit continues



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I did my usual romp of the petfinder listings in my locale (not that close) and found this one
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10496354

i guess i will never understand people!!!!!!!!! 

they should have bleach put on their wounds!!!!

someone needs to get this pupper and give them a good golden life.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Bless her heart. There is a special place in heaven for Sophie and one in the other place for her owners.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Boy, would I like to get hold of those people !!!!!!!! No kidding, there is a special place in he-- for sickos like that. But most of all, I'd love to get my hands on that sweet Sophie and show her how goldens are supposed to live !!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a happy looking face. She needs a special place.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

That is awful. I wish I didnt click that.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I was eating a granola bar and now I feel nauseous after reading what that poor baby went through. Someone should file cruelty charges against those responsible.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

grrrrrrrr gemme some bleach and five minutes with these morons!

I'm glad to see she is in a rescue group and in no danger. She's a beauty and with her story she will be adopted quickly by someone will totally spoil her.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Some people just make me sick!!
Poor baby, she has such a sweet face. " unconditional love" comes to mind looking at her. Glad that she is with a rescue and hope that she gets the great home that she deserves.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Such a beautiful smile on that sweet face, even after what those horrible people put her through. I agree, I hope someone that truly LOVES goldens finds that girl and gives her the home that she deserves, and spoils her rotten.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PLS. GIVE SOPHIE A HOME! She's in PA.*

Happy Tails Rescue 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10496354

Morrisville, PA 19067 
Phone: 

Email: sleep[email protected] 
Click here for a list of pets at this shelter 
\Pet Notes 
Printer friendly view Email to a friend! Photos Enlarge photo 

Click on thumbnail to enlarge
Sophie
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Sex: Female 
Age: Young 
Size: Large
ID: PC-A04347541-08-03-22 
From: Happy Tails Rescue More About SophieThis pet is up to date with routine shots. 

My Contact InfoHappy Tails Rescue 
Morrisville, PA

Phone: please e-mail

[email protected]


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

It makes me feel sick to think this dear golden suffered at the hand of terrible owners. I pray she finds a loving home and a happy life. With a happy face like that she cant lose.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those people will get their's one time or another. It makes me sick what people do to animals and other people sometimes. What makes them turn out that way? She has that beautiful golden spirit still and hope she gets her furever home soon. At least she is safe now.


----------

